# Kitchen sink drain, loose into wall



## drw158 (Jan 22, 2016)

Has anyone ever encountered this before? The waste drain pipe that goes into the wall is just loose inside the pipe that is behind the cabinet. I'll attach a photo.

If you don't know what I mean, basically the pvc pipe that goes into the waste pipe is small in diameter, so the pvc is able to move freely inside the waste pipe. There is no fitting, transition, nut, or anything.

The drain pipe is pvc, but the pipe that is inside the wall is old galvanized pipe. Probably the original 1930's pipe.

Should I be worried? We are installing a new sink soon. We have full access in the basement, and I can see that the old pipe is pretty short in length; it transitions into pvc in the basement.

I've heard that maybe there could be a vent problem or something, which is why it is open.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 22, 2016)

I would say that is a problem. Have you got access to the attic to see what kind of pipe is up there for a vent.
At the very least there should be an adapter from the pvc to the steel. Frodo should be along soon.


----------



## frodo (Jan 22, 2016)

.   you need to find out what is in the wall.  and fix it,  you have a bio hazard in the wall. not good.

look up in their,  if you cant see what is in there

cut the back of the cabinet.  8x8 hole.  so you can get to the pipe


if threads.  screw an adapter.  if a brok'n pipe, remove and replace

all depends on what you find in the wall


----------



## drw158 (Jan 22, 2016)

I might have to do what this guy did at the end of the article. Use a donut to seal the pvc in the iron pipe. http://www.summet.com/blog/2012/09/...-seal-on-cast-iron-drain-pipe/comment-page-1/

I'll cut a hole and see what is there.


----------



## frodo (Jan 22, 2016)

..........................


----------



## slownsteady (Jan 22, 2016)

It looks like someone used a tail piece for the horizontal run after the trap. it also looks like there is a PVC fitting already threaded on to the metal pipe. If that is right, you should be able to make a good repair by changing the tail piece to regular pipe of the right size and gluing it in to the PVC adapter.


----------



## drw158 (Jan 22, 2016)

I don't think there is any pvc that is threaded into the pipe. The pvc that is directly touching the old pipe is loose inside of it. I'll update the post with a zoomed out photo.

Here is a video that shows what I mean: https://cloudup.com/c4h6udhg7Dr


----------



## slownsteady (Jan 22, 2016)

Ok, that's not what I expected to see in the video. I may have to withdraw at least part of what I posted earlier.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 22, 2016)

Cut the hole so Frodo can see what you have.


----------



## drw158 (Jan 22, 2016)

Ok, I'll do that this weekend and report back.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 22, 2016)

When in doubt, bigger is better.


----------



## drw158 (Jan 23, 2016)

Stage one. I got the wood cut. Do I need to cut out the drywall?

Sorry the photo got rotated


----------



## drw158 (Jan 23, 2016)

View of the pipe in the basement. Transitions to pvc. There has been some obvious water damage in the past, but I think it's leaking a tiny bit. I'm not sure if the vent connects to this pipe.


----------



## drw158 (Jan 23, 2016)

Stage two. I cut away the drywall. Unfortunately I think this is also the vent pipe that goes through the roof. As you can see, there is some pipe extending up as well as down.

Strange because there is a large window above the sink so I don't know how it's extending up to the roof.


----------



## slownsteady (Jan 24, 2016)

Do you have problems with odors? i can't imagine how that setup is not causing some problem.


----------



## KULTULZ (Jan 24, 2016)

drw158 said:


> Stage two. I cut away the drywall. Unfortunately I think this is also the vent pipe that goes through the roof. As you can see, there is some pipe extending up as well as down.
> 
> *Strange because there is a large window above the sink so I don't know how it's extending up to the roof*.


 
FYI- Vent Install


----------



## drw158 (Jan 24, 2016)

Nope no odors. 

Hm thanks for the diagram. Looks expensive to replace. At this rate it might be best just to replace the whole pipe. I think my laundry waste ties in there too...

The pipe is probably only rusted at the sink. Maybe I could just clean it up and make a proper connection.


----------



## frodo (Jan 24, 2016)

that is an old lead joint.


remove the pvc pipe.

with a screw driver, chisel, hammer,  what ever it takes

remove the lead and oakum from the hub




then,  go buy a 1 1/2  eztite gasket at your local plumbing supply, not home depot,  plumbing supply house









insert the rubber...beat it in,  
ok,,,i dont know the size of that cast hub,  that you are peeling the lead out of
if its 2''  insert a 2'' gasket,  then a 1 1/2'' pvc coupling, into the gasket
build from there

if its 1 1/2''  cast hub. get a 1 1/2 gasket. and shove a 6'' section of pvc into the gasket.
use plenty of soap to make it slick,  and beat it in


----------



## drw158 (Jan 24, 2016)

Thank you Frodo! That is perfect. 

Debating whether or not to call the plumber on this one. Looks like it will take a long time to chisel out the lead.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 24, 2016)

Lead is a soft metal, try it yourself before you call in the Calvary.


----------



## drw158 (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi all, thank you so much for the comments. I decided to call the plumber and I'm happy with the result. Only an hour of work. They installed a studor vent so the old pipe is now completely disconnected. It's all pvc now. Now I just need to cover up the hole were the old pipe is.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 27, 2016)

That sound like a good end to the story.


----------

